# In Between Sizes



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

I am an aspiring Giant owner, but I am currently stuck in between frame sizes. I am 5' 11", and I currently ride a bike with a 73.3 seat tube ange, 56.5 top tube and a 120 mm stem, and a head tube of 16.5cm. I am in between a Medium and a Large. It is possible to get the bars low enought on a large, but doing so with the Medium leaves about 3.5 cm of spacers and I need a 130mm stem. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Franchise said:


> I am an aspiring Giant owner, but I am currently stuck in between frame sizes. I am 5' 11", and I currently ride a bike with a 73.3 seat tube ange, 56.5 top tube and a 120 mm stem, and a head tube of 16.5cm. I am in between a Medium and a Large. It is possible to get the bars low enought on a large, but doing so with the Medium leaves about 3.5 cm of spacers and I need a 130mm stem. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


I am 5'11" inches and have just recieved 2 days ago a new TCR composite 1. For me, being a mountain biker and going on the road for very long rides (Endurance rider) this size has been perfect for me. For me the 120mm stem is fine, particularly when I have a slightly shorter torso and longer legs. I run the seatpost on position 2 and have left about 2 inches of spacers under the bars which suits me at this stage. 

Being a little new to road riding I did not want to have an overly agressive setup on the bike, as it really impacts the transition from roadie to MTB.


----------

